# Light for a 10g planted tank.



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

What are some recommendations for lighting a standard 10 gallon tank for plants. I don't want to break the bank but I want to have good plant growth. After my first planted tank I don't think I want to do another freshwater tank that is not planted.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

2 major considerations come to mind for me;1 is heat generated from light,and 2 is seperate switches for "multifunction" lights so timers can be used.
http://www.aquatraders.com/20-inch-4x18W-T5-Aquarium-Light-Fixture-p/52302p.htm
This fixture is t5 ho with led moonlights on seperate switches(timer friendly).
Amazon.com: Finnex FugeRay Aquarium LED Light Plus Moonlights, 20-Inch: Pet Supplies
This fixture is all LED(low heat) but only one power cord so timer will not work for changing to moon lights?
I'm still waiting for someone to try these out;
Aquarium LED Light Reefbar 12" 1ft 8000K White 9W Freshwater Planted Cichlid | eBay
They really seem to a much more affordable version of my current true lumen pros.
With seperate transformers being reasonably priced "multi lighting" with timers is easily achieved and the strips come in blue(no help to plants but makes fish colors POP!)


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks bandit. The first you posted, the quad t5 HO setup is a good price, wouldn't that be too much light? I like the finnex, I have one on me 29, and I saw the last one and it looks really cool, is probably need at least 2 of them.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The first (t5) may be a little strong.I just searched by size.
Look "20 inch light for planted aquariums" lots of sites.
The reef bar I find by searching"current truelumen pro on ebay".2 would probly be more than enough for a 10.Seperate power source(transformers) for each strip would allow ramp up and down.Moonlights could be seperate and are pretty cheap.On the bottom of the page they give real info,that most light suppliers never offer.
Current USA TrueLumen 3-LED Linking Module
Current USA 12V Power Supply for TrueLumen LED Strip & Lunar Modules
cheap moonlight and seperate 12v transformer.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The first one is too much for sure, unless you plan on CO2. Finnex Fugeray or Planted + may work but it would probably mean having to closely manage your light time and would be better if you dosed at least some level of ferts...to avoid algae anyway. You can also buy a section of screen, like for replacement window screen material, and put a section on the light to cut back light intensity. Both of these fixtures are tried and true and if you are happy with the Finnex you have, I would go for that.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

I found a dual T5 NO fixture at petsmart this evening. Seemed like a good light for my 10 with around 30 watts total. But it was 59.99 and I could get the finnex for like 5 bucks more. I'm going to go with the led.


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm currently using this Finnex Amazon.com: Finnex FugeRay Aquarium LED Light Plus Moonlights, 20-Inch: Pet Supplies on my 10 gallon. I paid a little less than that price though. I've had to closely monitor the lighting as I was experiencing algae problems even with an 8 hour schedule. It only has separate switches so you would have to switch from daylight to moonlight manually. The light hardly weighs anything at all, has adjustable "legs" but is hard to get it positioned securely on on the plastic trim of my 10 gallon (leg adjustments are kind of cheap IMO). It does not produce very much heat, so far grows low to medium plants well and produces a great shimmer in the tank. I've got anubias, wisteria and crypts in that tank.

Oops! Didn't realize the second one coralbandit posted above is the same light.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

lonedove55 said:


> I'm currently using this Finnex. It does not produce very much heat,


This is the main reason I'm going the led route for the 10. It's located in an enclosed space under my 29, so I think too much heat would affect both tanks. I love my 30" finnex fixture, so I will use them again.


----------

